# Eine wenig Entspannung



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich schaue Abends beim Wein gerne mal eines dieser Videos. Ich weiss noch nicht, wo der Trick ist, aber nach 25 Minuten ist immer ein Bild fertig, was irgendwie nach mehr Arbeit aussieht.

Bob Ross ist dabei so unglaublich gelassen, herrlich...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OzWwyY6nwc


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist halt jahrelange Erfahrung.
Wenn du zum ersten Mal nen Auto rückwärts einparken sollst, klappt da auch nichts.
Wenn du das 20 Jahre gemacht hast, gehts ohne Probleme.
Da gleiche beim Kochen usw.
Wenn du die Grundkenntnisse beherrscht und ein gutes Geschick hast, geht einem sowas leicht von der Hand.


----------



## Nils16866 (2. Dezember 2015)

Nicht schlecht,wäre mal eine alternative zum zocken


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Dezember 2015)

Läuft manchmal noch in der Nacht auf ard alpha.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2015)

Das lief früher nachts auf BR3, als die noch keine dämlichen dt. Produktionen in endloser Wiederholung gesendet hatten und das öffentliche Nachtprogramm noch "neu" war.
Die hatten früher mal nen Sendeschluss  .

Bob Ross war einfach ne coole Socke. Leider ist er relativ jung gestorben.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem hat er es geschafft das es so verdammt einfach aussieht. Hat man richtig Lust bekommen selber hinzustehen und parallel zur Sendung zu malen


----------



## Hänschen (2. Dezember 2015)

Der Bob Ross ist einer dieser Freaks -äh- Künstler die sich eine Szene oder ein Bild perfekt im Gehirn konstruieren/merken können.

Ihr habt keine Chance das nachzumachen ... ihr könnt nur dem Meister zusehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

Wer sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt kennt so manche Tricks wie man schnelle Effekte bekommt. Er hatte sicherlich alle Bilder passend für die Sendungen schon im Kopf damit es von der Zeit auch reichte. Ich kann mich noch an die Jugend erinnern wo ich die Sendungen schon sah ( die Zeit wo es noch nicht so viele Programme gab und ab gewissen Uhrzeiten so ein komisches Testbild zeigten  und die Hauptfarbe der Fernseher noch Braun war ). Ich finde es auch immer ganz entspannend die Sendung zu sehen aber leider gibt es so etwas in der Art nicht mehr.


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Der Bob Ross ist einer dieser Freaks -äh- Künstler...



War...   Aber die Videos könnte ich mir stundenlang ansehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

Herrlich... Gestern beim Essen in großer Runde erwähnte ich den Namen und die Videos zur abendlichen Enspannung, eine Freundin schaute mich groß an, ging zum Schrank und holte das große Bob Ross Buch. Und alle bekamen riesige Augen, dass diese Bilder in 20min entstehen. Und dann mussten wir alle im Laufe des Abends jeweils 15 min malen. 

Die Ergebnisse waren minimal unterschiedlich, zu dem Bob ihm seinen Bilderns, also minimal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2015)

Generell durch die vielen günstigen Angebote bei Aldi und Co. kann man sich durchaus mal den Luxus der kleckernden Kunst gönnen um zu sehen ob man für so etwas ein Händchen hat.


----------

